# Weave (Firefox) not connecting



## Grey_Ash (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello all,
Anybody having trouble getting weave to work in Firefox (native)? It complains about not being able to load the crypto component at start-up? 
         Thanks.


----------



## crsd (Jan 16, 2010)

Just tried it, same here:
	
	



```
2010-01-16 06:24:21     Service.Main         ERROR      Could not load the
Weave crypto component. Disabling Weave, since it will not work correctly.
```


----------



## Grey_Ash (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey,
         Thanks. I was wondering if it was only me. First I installed the extension, which didn't work. Then I discover it was available in ports. That pulled in xulrunner, which I didn't have, but it still didn't work. 
          Think I'll have a look around their support section.
      Cheers


----------



## lyuts (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm now having troubles with weave. I have installed it. Logged in. Now i press 'Sync now' but get the error message:

"Weave encountered an error while syncing: Unknown error. Weave will automatically retry this action."


----------



## Grey_Ash (Jan 31, 2010)

The version from ports or the extension from AMO? I see it is now out of beta, https://services.mozilla.com/sync/relnotes/1.0.html Maybe I shall try it again.
 Cheers.


----------



## ZappyDaemon (Feb 1, 2010)

You must install weave from ports (www/weave) to get work, I think it has some library path issue on official release in FreeBSD.


----------

